# Is my modified version of the Layne Norton workout routine good?



## ICanBench50 (Feb 23, 2017)

Been lifting for over 2 years, been doing calisthenics for over 6 years. Checked out this routine and looked really good so I modified it a bit to my liking. My goal is to gain the most muscle mass as possible. This is the routine: 

Day 1 Upper Body power: 

Bent over row 3 sets 3-5 reps
Weighted pulls ups 2 sets 6-10 reps
Wide grip lat pull down 2 sets 6-10 reps 
Bench press 3 sets 2-5 reps 
Weighted dips 
Seated db shoulder press 2 sets 6-10 reps 
Cambered bar curls 3 sets 6-10 reps 
Skull crushers 3 sets 6-10 reps 

Day 2 Lower power:

Squats 3 sets 3-5 reps
Hack squats 2 sets 6-10 reps 
Leg extensions 2 sets 6-10 reps
Stiff legged deadlifts 3 sets 5-8 reps 
Leg curls 2 sets 6-10 reps 
Standing calf raise 2 sets 6-10 reps 
Seated calf raise 2 sets 6-10 reps 

Day 3 rest 

Day 4 back and shoulders hypertrophy 

Bent over rows 3 sets 8-12 reps 
Lat pulldowns 3 sets 8-12 reps 
Seated cable row 3 sets 8-12 reps 
Shrugs 2 sets 8-15 reps 
Close grip pulldowns 2 sets 15-20 
Seated dumbbell press 3 sets 8-12 reps 
Upright rows 2 sets 12-15 reps
Side lateral raises 3 sets 12-20 reps 
Reverse dumbbell flys 3 sets 8-12 reps 

Day 5 lower body hypertrophy day 

Squats 3 sets 8-12 reps 
Hack squats 3 sets 8-12 reps 
Leg press 2 sets 12-15 reps 
Leg extensions 3 sets 15-20 reps 
Lying leg curls 2 sets 12-15 reps 
Seated leg curls 2 sets 15-20 reps 
Donkey calf raises 4 sets 10-15 reps 
Seated calf raises 3 sets 15-20 reps 

Day 6 chest and arms hypertrophy day 

Chest press 3 sets 8-12 reps 
Incline dumbbell press 3 sets 8-12 reps 
Hammer strength chest press 3 sets 12-15 reps 
Incline dumbbell flyes 2 sets 15-20 reps 
Cambered bar preacher curls 3 sets 8-12 reps 
Dumbbell concentration curls 2 sets 12-15 reps 
Spider curls 2 sets 15-20 reps 
Seated tricep extension 3 sets 8-12 reps 
Cable pressdown 2 sets 12-15 reps 

Day 7 

Rest 


Also could I fit deadlifts in here somewhere?? 

Thanks for any advice or info on this routine!


----------



## Perme8 (Feb 23, 2017)

I'm actually extremely curious about this type of routine. 
(And I'm not trying to hijack the thread by any means)

But is something like this routine truely better then a full body workout? 

For instance:
SS or 5x5

A day 
Squat
Bench
Dead

B day
Squat
Bent over rows
Overhead press

AxBxAxx
BxAxBxx
X - rest or cardio?

Maybe I'm choosing to be blind due to the simplicity.


----------



## ICanBench50 (Feb 23, 2017)

I'm not a fan of full body routines and haven't done them so I can't say. But I just want to make sure this type of routine can give me efficient muscle growth.


----------



## snake (Feb 23, 2017)

Looks like a solid program ICB50. It seems like you're attacking everything at different angles and that keeps it fresh. If you want to fit in DL, I'd say you have yourself painted in a corner; you're hitting your hams a lot and I'd be concerned you would ultimately over train them and possibly end up injured. You should get all you need there without adding in DL.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 23, 2017)

Add DL to day 2 lower power in place of hack squats


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 23, 2017)

Perme8 said:


> I'm actually extremely curious about this type of routine.
> (And I'm not trying to hijack the thread by any means)
> 
> But is something like this routine truely better then a full body workout?
> ...



Full body can be good 

5x5 is not however.


----------



## snake (Feb 23, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Add DL to day 2 lower power in place of hack squats



I actually considered posting that. Just wasn't sure how well the hams would be after bent over rows.


----------



## ICanBench50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Sorry this is a bump. I was curious if you think my chest and arm has too much isolation work on arms?


----------

